

Bluntly: Serverless, NAT-breaking P2P with public keys and BitTorrent DHT - danoctavian
https://github.com/danoctavian/bluntly

======
danoctavian
proof of concept code for making secure connections between 2 peers by knowing
only each other's public keys. (no servers or IP knowledge involved, featuring
NAT penetration).

uses the bittorrent DHT. code is hacky, written for fun.

As opposed to Bleep and Tox, it works right now with no extra protocol or
network.

~~~
xyzzy123
The idea of piggybacking on bittorrent DHT network is great :)

Just out of interest, do you know of any other systems that do that?

~~~
buovjaga
Retroshare uses Bittorrent DHT
[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
rndmind
Retroshare is fantastic!

------
skrowl
Looks like a flurry of work on Mar 25 & 26, then no commits since then. Do you
consider this complete / ready for production?

~~~
danoctavian
It's not production ready, it's quite flaky because of the NAT penetration. it
sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. It's a POC, i don't have the bandwidth now
to make it robust.It's meant to showcase it's possible.

i coded it a while ago and then though to post it just now. (it actually took
longer but i just pushed all code in 1 day)

------
gii2
Congrats, the idea is great (I have something similar in my TODO list).

Now the next step is to implement file transfer and self-hosted web server
with social network app and you have decentralized internet :)

~~~
kordless
Don't forget adding some payment forwarding to enable federation:
[http://dev.blockcypher.com/#payments](http://dev.blockcypher.com/#payments).
That would also take care of the public key to public key enablement.

